# Ethereal 2000 - loud "pops"



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I was dusting behind the HT rack and noticed that my wife's Scentsy candle cauldron had poured into both of the power-strips sometime, shorting out two of the open outlets. Thankfully my house didn't burn down! So I decided to upgrade to the Ethereal 2000 power manager so I can have the surge protection and power conditioning in one unit. It has multiple constant and switchable outlets, looks cool, has an insanely bright voltage and amp meter, and a giant power cord. At $100 at MicroCenter, it was a no-brainer as a replacement for the power strips. I was hoping to have the sub amps on the switch so that when the receiver starts up, the amps would switch on. Unfortunately the Onkyo 818 only has 12-v triggers on zones 2/3. No biggie, I can flip one switch. But, if I keep the power switches of the amps to on and use the Ethereal as the switch, I have two very high volume "pops" from the subs. Is there another device with as many outlets and similar protection that does not have the pops, or is there something I can do with this one to eliminate the issue?


----------

